# Hello from Wasaga Beach, Ontario.



## Standard Modern 10” (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m looking for information on a Standard Modern 10” Metric utilathe. I would like to be able to cut imperial threads also and I believe I need a 127 tooth change gear although I’m uncertain if I have enough space to accommodate this gear. 16DP, 14  1/2. I’m hoping somebody may have the same machine and can steer me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 26, 2021)

Welcome. Won't be long before you hear from some knowledgeable members form the forum here....


----------



## Brent H (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey there @Standard Modern 10” :  I have the imperial version of that lathe and have pretty much rebuilt/remade a significant portion of it.  A 127 tooth 16DP is going to be just over 8 inches in diameter - that will be pretty big!  

My "plan" for adding change gears to my lathe to cut metric threads would be to reduce the 127 tooth gear using a 20 or 22 DP cutter for the gear and effectively reduce it to under 6 inches in diameter.   I have the plans for most of the build to convert an imperial lathe to metric but have not explored the other way as I have no data on the "metric" version.  

Questions:

Is the lead screw metric?
What are the  gears driving the current quick change gear box?  The imperial version is: 48 Teeth  to 83 Teeth  to 48 teeth  the lead screw is 8 TPI 

In order for me to change up the threading I need to make the 127 tooth gear (will first need to make a 127 hole diving plate for my rotary table) and then make some idler gears to change the 22DP gear back into the current arrangement - further tooth comparisons are leading me to believe the gears are 20 degree PA  and not 14.5 PA ...alas...but ....not an issue if I remake them all to the 14.5 PA 

If you have some pictures of the lathe and the arrangement of the drive gears that would be great.  I have a few things done up in ACad for making an idler bracket etc

Oh yes - I am just North of Barrie so not that far


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 26, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hey there @Standard Modern 10” :  I have the imperial version of that lathe and have pretty much rebuilt/remade a significant portion of it.  A 127 tooth 16DP is going to be just over 8 inches in diameter - that will be pretty big!
> 
> My "plan" for adding change gears to my lathe to cut metric threads would be to reduce the 127 tooth gear using a 20 or 22 DP cutter for the gear and effectively reduce it to under 6 inches in diameter.   I have the plans for most of the build to convert an imperial lathe to metric but have not explored the other way as I have no data on the "metric" version.
> 
> ...


Why don’t you just use HIS lathe for metric stuff? Then let him use YOUR lathe for imperial stuff?


----------



## Standard Modern 10” (Mar 26, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hey there @Standard Modern 10” :  I have the imperial version of that lathe and have pretty much rebuilt/remade a significant portion of it.  A 127 tooth 16DP is going to be just over 8 inches in diameter - that will be pretty big!
> 
> My "plan" for adding change gears to my lathe to cut metric threads would be to reduce the 127 tooth gear using a 20 or 22 DP cutter for the gear and effectively reduce it to under 6 inches in diameter.   I have the plans for most of the build to convert an imperial lathe to metric but have not explored the other way as I have no data on the "metric" version.
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear from you. My headstock has the same gears. My lead screw is .875 dia. and the pitch is 4 mm. I have to check my gearbox gears for tooth count. I do have a standard gearbox also to compare to. I’ve been thinking of swapping them out but engaging and disengaging the lead screw could be a problem sometimes . I’m at work right now. Chat again I hope. 
Rob


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 26, 2021)

My SM 1340 is metric. I have added the imperial threading capability using 24DP gears. Depending on what your metric QCGB looks like (ie. the same as the one on the 1340), I have a table with gears you need and the setting on the QCGB to get the various TPI threads.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 28, 2021)

Welcome  @Standard Modern 10” 
AH memories of Wasaga Beach in Aug. ( late 70's ) lol


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 28, 2021)

You're going to regret that handle eventually LOL.  Had a mod shorten mine.

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Standard Modern 10” (Mar 28, 2021)

RobinHood said:


> My SM 1340 is metric. I have added the imperial threading capability using 24DP gears. Depending on what your metric QCGB looks like (ie. the same as the one on the 1340), I have a table with gears you need and the setting on the QCGB to get the various TPI threads.


Hello. I believe my gearbox is smaller than the 1340 but it’s possible that it might have the same gears. I need to take it off the machine to view them easily but I have a few projects to finish before I do this. I’ve seen the chart for standard to metric but not the metric to standard. That is something I could probably use in the future if I can figure out what will work in my headstock. I thank-you for any kind of help you can give me. Have a great day.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 29, 2021)

Let me know, and I’ll send you the metric to imperial chart.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MW/MC (Apr 9, 2021)

Standard Modern 10” said:


> I’m looking for information on a Standard Modern 10” Metric utilathe. I would like to be able to cut imperial threads also and I believe I need a 127 tooth change gear although I’m uncertain if I have enough space to accommodate this gear. 16DP, 14  1/2. I’m hoping somebody may have the same machine and can steer me in the right direction. Thanks.


Hello it’s off topic but I used to go to a trailer park for lots of the summer in wasaga beach when I was a we lad 
It was called cedergrove is it still there ?? 
welcome to the forum !!


----------



## Standard Modern 10” (Apr 21, 2021)

MW/MC said:


> Hello it’s off topic but I used to go to a trailer park for lots of the summer in wasaga beach when I was a we lad
> It was called cedergrove is it still there ??
> welcome to the forum !!


Yes it is still here. Wasaga has really grown. Thanks for the welcome comment.


----------



## Standard Modern 10” (Apr 21, 2021)

Hruul said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank-you


----------

